# [PC-BSD] Problem to get the ownership for a folder (hard disk partition)



## raul_comodoro (Mar 18, 2012)

I've installed PC-BSD 9.0 in a vmwared environment, everything's OK. Added a second virtual disk, created a FAT32 partition on it. Mounted manually the partition on a folder called /Windows, and edited /etc/fstab to include it along the other partitions. Everything's OK again. The problem arises when I want to get the ownership as normal user for that folder (/Windows).

I've tried using [cmd=]chown -R user:group /Windows/*[.cmd] as the superuser, but the answer is 
	
	



```
Operation not permitted
```

Trying to change the user by means of the graphical dialog box in KDE gives a similar error. Can anybody help me with this? Thanks.


----------



## fonz (Mar 18, 2012)

1. We are *Free*BSD, not *PC-*BSD. Questions about PC-BSD are sort of condoned/tolerated, but the answers you get here are likely to apply to FreeBSD and your mileage applying them to PC-BSD may vary. PC-BSD has its own forum.

2. Indeed what you tried to do doesn't work. I guess it's because FAT is a Microsoft filesystem that doesn't support the same ownership/permission schemes UNIX does.

3. You can specify a uid and gid when mounting the filesystem. The relevant FreeBSD manpage is mount_msdosfs(8), but on PC-BSD it might be a different manpage.

4. "Folder" is Microsoftspeak. It's actually called a "directory".

Hope this helps,

Fonz


----------

